# My FWD Drifting Sentra!



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Knew the topic would get some attention! :thumbup: 

Well here is a small clip showing me actually pulling off a drift in her!










Here are some more pics - a little bit out of date - but you will get the picture.

The reason for all the stickers and stuff? She is a RACE car, and actually races on the track - 2001 model GA14 Nissan Sentra



















Quite a couple of little things has chaged on the car in the meantime - I just never seem to have the time to update the pics when the car is clean!

Main difference is some vynils that has changed and that the car now sits quite lower on a set of coilover sleeves - much firmer ride.

Performance mods currently include the following:

272 Billet intake cam
272 Billet Exhaust Cam
Wildcat Branch
Powerflow SS Freeflow
F1X Bullet Box
Perfect Power SMT6 Chip
Individual Throttle Bodies (off a GPZ1100 Kawazaki)
ITB's mounted on full custom intake manifold
Full height adjustable coilover sleeves
Removed front anti-roll bar
Front strut brace
Rear Strut brace
2 x Bucket Seats
Racing steering wheel
Imported Nissan Sunny GTI transmission
Autogauge gauge set

Rev limiter override to be re-instated soon

Still to follow:
Intake and exhaust port matching
Lifting of compression ratio to 10.2:1
Balancing of bottom end
Shotpeened conrods
Knife edged crank
3 or 5 stage cut on the valves
Minor flow job

Initial power figures
54 Kw (72WHP) and 104 Nm (Wheels)

Current power figures
82 Kw (110WHP or about 132BHP) and 128 Nm (Wheels)

Planned Future Power after final mods
95 to 100 Kw (about 132WHP and around 158BHP) and 135 to 140 Nm torque


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Ps - the wheels are Aerospeed SR-GT's - In Hyper Black - same as on NFSU2! :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Really nice car, and dont take this personal, but race cars have "sponsor" decals, not designs of dragons. 


But really nice car. :thumbup:


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> Really nice car, and dont take this personal, but race cars have "sponsor" decals, not designs of dragons.
> 
> 
> But really nice car. :thumbup:


Thanks Slayer - Would it help if I told you I am a member of Team Dragon Racing? :thumbup: 

The Team Dragon logo on the front screen has been replaced by my current sponsor's - Wildcat International - Back windscreen also has signage for them


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Wow that looks really good! I kinda like it having just the dragon on the side instead of all the random sponser decals.


Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> Ps - the wheels are Aerospeed SR-GT's - In Hyper Black - same as on NFSU2! :thumbup:


wow i jsut lost all repect for that car :thumbdwn:


aside from that dragon and the skinny spokes its ok, not my style but its decent


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Car is unique, I'd prolly never see one around here.

Oh and no FWD cars can drift.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I can ass-drag my B14 better then most people can drift their cars. So maybe that means I'm good or everyone else around here just sucks. :thumbup: 

You car is really not my style at all. It's just a little... much...


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey guys - thanks for all the compliments - and other comments :thumbup: 

Yeah - the car is right in your face and might be considered by most as overdone - but the main purpose of the decals IS to attract attantion - so I suppose it succeeds then!

As for the "drift" - yeah - its actually ass dragging - but it does look spectacular and is a lot closer to a drift than what most guys around here can pull off in their RWD 200SX's... Maybe we should send them to drift school or something  

@ICP Sux0rZ! - Why are you so against those wheels? Personally I love a wheel that has as little spoke as possible... Not to mention the advantages of a lighter wheel...

Just for interest sake - every KG (2.2pounds) you save per wheel - because it is rotating mass - is equal to saving 40KG (88pounds) on the weight of the car. And although this is only really apliccable to pullaways and stopping - but still enough to make a difference!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> @ICP Sux0rZ! - Why are you so against those wheels? Personally I love a wheel that has as little spoke as possible... Not to mention the advantages of a lighter wheel...
> 
> Just for interest sake - every KG (2.2pounds) you save per wheel - because it is rotating mass - is equal to saving 40KG (88pounds) on the weight of the car. And although this is only really apliccable to pullaways and stopping - but still enough to make a difference!


i jsut dont like tiny spokes, if ur gonna do thin spokes get 7 , that way you still have visual mass, the fact you said that they were the same wheels as a set found in a game is what my comment was really about

and i know less weight = good


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this thread is worthless without motor pics...............


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i jsut dont like tiny spokes, if ur gonna do thin spokes get 7 , that way you still have visual mass, the fact you said that they were the same wheels as a set found in a game is what my comment was really about
> 
> and i know less weight = good


Well hope it makes you feel better if I tell you the wheels were bought before the release of the game - was purely coincidental!

As for engine pics - here we go... (Plese note the the motor is very dirty in these pics - in the meantime the wires have bean put in looms and the bay tidied up a bit) Will post updated pics later...





































If you would like to see a full write up of the ITB's and how I put together this "home made" set look at this thread http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=85702


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


> Oh and no FWD cars can drift.


Aparantly you have never seen Rally racing


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Pat200sx said:


> Aparantly you have never seen Rally racing


Somewhere on these forums there is a HUGE debate about this - lets not continue it here please  

Some call it drifting, some call it ass dragging, some call it momentum drift - ME? I just like to call it FUN! :thumbup:


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

FiredragonCT said:


> Just for interest sake - every KG (2.2pounds) you save per wheel - because it is rotating mass - is equal to saving 40KG (88pounds) on the weight of the car. And although this is only really apliccable to pullaways and stopping - but still enough to make a difference!


er, I've never heard of it to be that much, I've heard for every pound is like 10 lbs, but most think that number is a bit high as well.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

jlee1469 said:


>


nice lol....


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> er, I've never heard of it to be that much, I've heard for every pound is like 10 lbs, but most think that number is a bit high as well.


Well OK - Im not going to argue this one, as Im no expert at physics, and merely posted what I have hear reputable sources say.

Thinking about it logically though I would have to say it will depend where the extra weigh has been saved from the wheel - The more weight saved on the tyre will naturally have a larger impact than on the rest of the rim as the distance from the hub is larger. Furthermore it also makes sense to take into acount the wieght of the vehicle and rather take this value as a percentage of the total mass you are trying to move.

Lastly the amount of power the vehicle deliveres and its ability to overcome initial inertia will also be a large determining factor. (torque)

So I suppose the smaller the mass of the car and the less power it makes - the bigger the effect of lighter wheels will be - Cant really see it making a difference to a 800HP Skyline though!


----------



## CHARMD (Nov 17, 2003)

were the throttlebodies worth the money? how much power did give you? did you feel the difference?are the ga14 ports the same as the ga16 ports?


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

CHARMD said:


> were the throttlebodies worth the money? how much power did give you? did you feel the difference?are the ga14 ports the same as the ga16 ports?


Well I picked up the throttles for R250 - this is around 30 Euro's! The total installation and odd bits of engineering and parts worked out to around 200 Euro's - so it was really dirt cheap!

As for power difference - WOW! Old figures were 77KW (At the wheels) at 7800 RPM with 72KW at 6800 RPM - I have since removed the rev limiter override - so she only revs to 6800 now - New peak power is 82 KW at 6800 RPM (This is around 110 WHP and about 132 BHP) The torque also showed huge improvements - Peak was 110nM and is now up to a whopping 128nM - some places through the rev range I had an increase of 23 nM - so yes I am VERY pleased with the result!

The GA14 and GA16 (As well as the GA15) uses the exact same block - so all intakes and headers are an exact swop - this is in fact a GA16 intake that was modified to take the ITB's - bolted right on - even takes the same gaskets...

Mail me at [email protected] if you want a copy of the Dyno sheet - unfortunately I only have it in PDF format - our scanner at work is stuffed so I cant put it in a JPG


----------



## CHARMD (Nov 17, 2003)

email sent.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Eventually got someone to scan the Dyno sheet for me - here it is!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like the motor work youve done...great job man


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i like the motor work youve done...great job man


Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

i've never gotten the drifting craze, but all I know is this:

little bit of rain + empty lot + e-brake = my fun


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I prefer snow :thumbup:


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey everyone...

Sadly the tale of my Ga14 Sentra has come to an end....

Of all thing that could happen I fell asleep, lost controll got the car airborne for almost 90 feet and landed on the roof...

Pics are not pretty, but at least I got out OK - took them almost an hour to cut me out though....

Only suffered a broken collar bone - someone up there must really like me...


----------

